# Did Mozilla Just Kill Firefox?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They decided to include preloaded paid Spam by default. I haven't seen if there's a way to kill it or opt-out.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There is a free extension that I use called "No Script".
It will selectively let you block almost everything, even parts of the pages you want to see.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Describe this better - I'm not seeing in with the current version.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Perhaps the TS is referring to this recent news? 

_Mozilla Will Sell Ads In Firefox To Create A New Revenue Stream_

http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/12/mozilla-will-sell-ads-in-firefox-to-create-a-new-revenue-stream/

http://www.zdnet.com/mozilla-to-deliver-ads-in-its-firefox-browser-7000026216/


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Trying to transition to the IOS advertising plan . . .


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is how to disable it

Goto about:config

Set the following

browser.newtab.url;about:blank

browser.newtabpage.enabled;false


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The critical paragraphs in the first link of the OP are at the end (emphasis added):



> And that's about it - 90 percent of Mozilla's yearly revenue comes from Google. As Firefox's market share is shrinking, the foundation needs to find a new revenue stream. While Mozilla used to be one of Google's major partners, the company may renegotiate a much less favorable deal now that it has its own browser - Chrome is now much more popular than Firefox, as well.
> 
> For the last couple of years, Mozilla and the advertising industry have been at odds. The foundation created the do-not-track feature to prevent targeted advertising. When users opt in, the browser won't accept third party cookies anymore, making it much harder to display targeted ads around the web. Last year, Mozilla even chose to automatically block third-party cookies from websites that you hadn't visited.
> 
> Now, Mozilla wants to play ball with advertisers. It's unclear when Mozilla is going to show promoted tiles to its new users. The foundation probably wants to talk with potential advertisers first.


What I hate is the misleading information. The most accurate headline about intent is Mozilla's Firefox Seeks To Generate Revenue Away From Google Deal By Incorporating Ads In Browser which reflects a problem that I believe derives from ideological changes at Google.

At one time Google helped along with many others to support the non-profit Mozilla open source operation. But that seems to have shifted away taking with it some technology (albeit licensed where necessary).

I'm also getting a little more than skeptical about Eric Schmidt whose orientation seems to have become as much or more about politics as technology.

Mozilla has to find a way to survive without depending on the likes of a Google or a Microsoft. But I think Wikipedia has demonstrated that it's difficult to survive depending on a broad base of fickle supporters.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I just saw this at the bottom of a screen today:

"Firefox automatically sends some data to Mozilla to enrich your experience"

A week ago, when I was reinstalling Firefox, I thiink I had the option of declining somethig called Haiku, but when I reinstalled Firefox in another computer yesterday, it didn't give me the option of declining it and instead simpliy noitified me I had "given" it to me.


----------

